# New A4 - has Audi finally decided to challenge the 3 series?



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Don't ever lease from VW/Audi Financial: They are very restrictive.

Excluding the rattling window, the other weird noises, the 5,000 mile service that the dealer did NOT do, the fact that if you try to get out of the lease, you are still responsible for it, and the fact for the money, you could get a Passat with more features... Oh never mind.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm with the crowd that says "No rear-wheel-drive? No similarity to a BMW." I'm sure the situation is muddy for folks who like AWD but RWD, separation of driven wheels and steering, is special to me. No pretenders please.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I own the 03 Audi with the sports package, and the car is a bore to drive fast. It understeers and pushes around every corner, and the sheer amount of weight it throws around is almost disgusting to me.

It's a hard market to sell the car nowadays, so I just gave it to my mother.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I don't understand the attraction of the Audi 5. It seems bland/blah to me... :dunno: Just my opinion, don't flame me...


Dude, I haven't seen you around in forever! Where ya been?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Hercules said:


> I own the 03 Audi with the sports package, and the car is a bore to drive fast. It understeers and pushes around every corner, and the sheer amount of weight it throws around is almost disgusting to me.
> 
> It's a hard market to sell the car nowadays, so I just gave it to my mother.


You went from an RX8 to an A3?!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> That thing is sex on wheels. The proportions are perfect. Really, it's the RWD thing that seems to be missing. Not sure why audi stubbornly sticks to FWD cars matched to AWD as an option.


Yeah, one thing I noticed is that the Audi interiors have it all over the BMW's,

I changed my mind about the S5. The singularly worst auto owning experience i had was with Mrs. Rizzo's Jetta VR6 and I swore to never own the brand again....and that must include Audi. I can not condone their poor build quality and incompetent dealer service. It was beyond belief.


----------



## pshhhhhmw (Jul 28, 2007)

the only way the A4 will ever compete with the 3 and the C is if they put in the 2.7TT in their base model and work their way up. until then, the 328 = if not > A4 2.0T, 335 > A4 3.2 & S4 and the M3 > RS4.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah, one thing I noticed is that the Audi interiors have it all over the BMW's,
> 
> I changed my mind about the S5. The singularly worst auto owning experience i had was with Mrs. Rizzo's Jetta VR6 and I swore to never own the brand again....and that must include Audi. I can not condone their poor build quality and incompetent dealer service. It was beyond belief.


I was the same way after my Mrk IV Jetta 1.8T. What a POS that car was. So far our 06 A3 has been pretty damn good. One trip to the dealer for a blown out light and the ass clowns charged us for a new one. Now I know that only BMW really offers bumper to bumper for 4 years/50k miles. That little thing aside, the A3 has had far fewer problems than my 2003 330i and my 2006 330i. Both of those cars seemed to arrive plagued with problems.

Trade off - bad dealers but the car is built better or good dealers or the car are shoddily assembled and prone to constant problems. To me, the joy of driving trumps either of those qualities. If the new A4 is as much fun as a current e90, I'll opt for it without a moment's hesitation (this goes for all the competition) in 09/10 when I get my next car. If the e90 is still more fun, it'll win.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah, one thing I noticed is that the Audi interiors have it all over the BMW's,
> 
> I changed my mind about the S5. The singularly worst auto owning experience i had was with Mrs. Rizzo's Jetta VR6 and I swore to never own the brand again....and that must include Audi. I can not condone their poor build quality and incompetent dealer service. It was beyond belief.


Hmm


----------

